# New member



## Campervanmark (Dec 24, 2019)

Hiya all,
Thanks for the add.look forward to chatting with you and hope for some sound advice.
Happy Christmas to one and all


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 24, 2019)

Welcome from Co Antrim and a merry xmas and happy new year.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi, welcome    
Merry christmas


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 24, 2019)

Welcome and enjoy, are we related


----------



## jeanette (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The laird (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi welcome along enjoy your adventures. And ask away any questions. Always good advice


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 29, 2019)

Welcome..
Have fun and adventures.
Then brag about them on here.


----------



## Shonajeff15 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi everyone


----------



## Forresbroons (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy


----------



## Steve and Julie (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Shonajeff15 (Jan 12, 2020)

Morrnig everyone


----------

